# Stupid Question? Sage Dual Boiler 1 Shot / 2 Shot buttons



## Froggsy (Sep 27, 2016)

I've only had my Sage for a couple of weeks but I have got through masses of coffee dialling in. Some favourite beans already emerging.

I had the White Gloves Service which was very helpful as being a bloke I'm not too good at reading instructions!

One question I forgot to ask is whether there is any difference between the 1&2 shot buttons other than the ability to program different extraction times. From my crude test with the larger basket, and no coffee, the same amount of water emerges with the same time setting.

Apologies if this is a stupid question.

Many thanks

Richard


----------

